# THQ's RHINO in action



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hi peeps, in the latest news letter from THQ, they have posted a vid of there RHINO in action on youtube, and here it is...........


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Now imagine driving to the supermarket in one of those. That would be such fun.


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yeah thats the stuff.........mmmmmmm tank


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

That is simply awesome... Curse the Lucky bastard who got to drive that!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sarcasm said:


> Now imagine driving to the supermarket in one of those. That would be such fun.


Never have to waste time finding a parking space ever again, thats for sure.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice to see it moving around after standing next to the thing for nearly an hour at last years Games day. :laugh:

Seriously though, looks pretty mean, wonder what its like to drive.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Shame the actual in game rhino is a razorback!

Awesome video though

LX


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anybody have alink to info on the construction or what was used as a base vehicle? I seriously doubt they designed from scratch. 

In the interests of accuracy, shouldn't they be tank shocking a bunch of IG instead of driving over a car?:grin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It's based on a British FV432 armoured personnel carrier, like this one:


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

rdlb said:


> In the interests of accuracy, shouldn't they be tank shocking a bunch of IG instead of driving over a car?:grin:


Driving over cars, because using squishy humans often offends :biggrin:

It looks really great in action though, when I saw all the pictures I thought it wasn't going to be a functional version, sure proved me wrong lol.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The phrase, "I WANT ONE" comes to mind.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It's surprisngly mobile seeign as it's based on something from 40k.... most to scale things are complete bollocks... still. I want one


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Dont get me wrong, its super cool. Its just a little small for SM and looks slow as shit  Nothings perfect though!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I want one.. I'm lying I want Two :biggrin:


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

So I say we all chip in and buy this one. 

http://www.motorcities.com/vehicle/07HND495327827.html

17k isn't tooooooo bad, then we can make a heresy rhino. We can spend all the extra money either overcharging the engine to turn it into a BA rhino (its current top speed is only 32 mph) or we can spend it on TL Las cannons and turn it into a razorback. I saw some lascannons on ebay somewhere...


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

rdlb said:


> So I say we all chip in and buy this one.
> 
> http://www.motorcities.com/vehicle/07HND495327827.html
> 
> 17k isn't tooooooo bad, then we can make a heresy rhino. We can spend all the extra money either overcharging the engine to turn it into a BA rhino (its current top speed is only 32 mph) or we can spend it on TL Las cannons and turn it into a razorback. I saw some lascannons on ebay somewhere...


lol, i can put in 1k lol, jokes, i need that for my minis, omg i want one, now if they had 10 space marines disembark at the end that would be the coolest video ever lol


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

FUCKING SICK! sorry but thats just awesome now one of those will help when zombie apocalypse comes


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Finally, someone else who's willing to admit our inevitable demise will come at the hands of zombies instead of robots. I'm so sick of hearing about robots.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hahah zombie apocolypse LOL Looks like alot of fun rolling around in one of those! Brings back some memories tearing up a muddy field in a tracked vehicle *sigh*


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Some black paint, some lengths of dowels and spear tips, a few rotting heads--perfect! Huh? Oh, mumbling aloud...


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I would have been impressed if a tactical squad spilled out the back in the video.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

So epic! man I want to see that thing in person.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

*Rhino from Games Day in its first outing*

Post from Merged Thread.

Just a quick one for anyone that hasn't seen it, the guys that made the real life size Rhino for Games Day/ THQ have took it out and rolled it over a couple of cars ect. The video is here www.realliferhino.com. It really does look impresive.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Post from Merged Thread

lol, theres a thread here about it
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28288


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Post from Merged Thread.

Lol sorry bout that, didn't notice in my exitment. Feel free to close this one.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

OH that is fucking awesome!! LOL Props to that crew. How about a Landraider next


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

I WANT ONE 

that is soo cool now if we could get a warhound to go with it and a squad of spacemarines gw could rule the world mwahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## spinner5555 (Feb 12, 2009)

That Rhino was so wicked!


----------



## inquisitions (Jun 6, 2008)

is this the same one that was really unimpressive at Gamesday?


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i think i just had a nerdgasm


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i LOVE it, exept, for the motor..... it sounds liek my cousins old scooter engine, but louder :laugh:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

inquisitions said:


> is this the same one that was really unimpressive at Gamesday?


I think so, I saw it there and thought "that's pretty cool". I would have got a hell of a lot more excited if I knew it was functional!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Remove the running over of cars and the video is not that great. Its just a truck with some extra metal plates around it.

And it clearly needs a new engine in it, the one it has sounds like its an automatic that is about to die.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking kewl to me, there are alot of hours spent on remaking that base for sure


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

But did they, in the fashion of all hardcore gamers, paint the interior?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Riandro said:


> i LOVE it, exept, for the motor..... it sounds liek my cousins old scooter engine, but louder :laugh:



Couldn't agree with you more, it does sound a lot like on of those mopeds they ride around on in Italy. :laugh:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, this vehicle is probably 20 years old, has a 4.5 litre engine pushing around 15 metric tonnes of steel on 2 narrow tracks ....... how do you want it to sound? I dont think you can upgrade the powertrain is these. I always thought they were way to loud, so the sound quality on this video must not be great.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow that was awesome. Talk about an expensive hobby.....


----------

